# Gamer-PC max. 700€



## Tim_i5 (16. Juni 2011)

*Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Hey,
Ich bin jetzt schon lange am überlegen und hier am rumstöbern wie ich meinen PC zusammenstellen soll.
Jetzt hab ich mir gedacht ich frag einfach mal direkt^^ Ist eig. am Besten. 

Also wie schon im Titel steht darf der PC nich mehr als 700€ kosten.
Mein Bildschirm hat eine Auflösung von 1440x900

Ich lese immer: Ja, i5 2500K übertakten usw., aber mein Bruder sagt mir immer das da die Garantie verfällt und wenn i-was ist und blabla^^

Ich spiele so Spiele wie: Need for Speed Hot Pursuit, Test Drive Unlimited 2... Minecraft  , aber auch neuere Spiele die jetzt kommen und so  Vlt. will ich auch mal paar Videos machen aber jetzt ned so Massen Produktion von YT Videos oder so. 

Ok, mehr fällt mir ned mehr ein^^

Edit: Wie siehts eig. aus mit einer SSD Festplatte fürs Betriebssystem?

Mfg Tim


----------



## facehugger (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Hier mal ein Vorschlag:

Mobo: ASRock H61iCafe, H61 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a580328.htmlhttp://geizhals.at/deutschland/a580325.html
RAM: exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (E30115B) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
NT: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Extreme, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11162-15-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland
OS: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

eine empfehlenswerte SSD kostet noch einmal extra:

Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## Tim_i5 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Oh, habe vergessen zu erwähnen das ich Windows 7 Proffesional 64bit (System-Builder) habe. Das kann ich dann schon auf nem neuen PC installieren oder?


----------



## Uziflator (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*



Tim_i5 schrieb:


> Oh, habe vergessen zu erwähnen das ich Windows 7 Proffesional 64bit (System-Builder) habe. Das kann ich dann schon auf nem neuen PC installieren oder?


 
Jop kannst du,.)


----------



## Fl0o0 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Also wenn du wirklich nicht übertakten willst ist die Zusammenstellung von Facehugger perfekt *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/48625-facehugger.html*


----------



## Tim_i5 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ja, das war eig. noch meine Frage^^ Wie siehts mit übertakten aus ist das "Gefährlich" kann da was passieren? Ist da dann die Garantie weg? usw.?


----------



## der_knoben (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Dann muss man ein i5 2500K und ein AsRock P67 Pro3 oder Extreme4 holen. Denn mit einem H61/H67 Chipsatz kann man nicht übertakten.
Wenn du OC betreiben willst, verfällt die Garantie des CPU. Gefährlich ist es nur, wenn man es falsch macht. Wenn man sich vorher also mal ein paar How-Tos reinzieht, sollte nichts passieren.


----------



## Tim_i5 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ok, ich frag mich nur was sich dann mehr lohnen würde für mich 
Und darf ich fragen warum diese Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Extreme, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11162-15-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ? Hat das nen Spezielen Grund ?


----------



## der_knoben (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Tja, weiß ich auch nicht. Die war mal günstig (100EUR) ist sie aber nicht mehr. Kannst also auch eine HD6870 nehmen oder eine GTX560Ti OC von Gigabyte.


----------



## Tim_i5 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Okey, mit der oben genannten Graka bin ich unterm Limit dann passts ja.  (http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=WL&nmerk=610466)
Ich hab noch ein Laufwerk in meinem PC ich weiß nur ned ob das dann auch beim neuen MB geht, müsste ich teoretisch mal rein schauen^^


----------



## facehugger (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*



Tim_i5 schrieb:


> Okey, also die hier oder?
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Ja, die ist sehr gut Die langweilt sich aber bei deiner Auflösung...

Gruß


----------



## Tim_i5 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Hab meinen vorherigen Beitrag nochmal editiert. Weil der Preis mit der Graka zu hoch war, also die, die du zuerst genannt hast wäre auch vom Geld noch in meinem Budget.

Warum Langweilt sich die Graka bei der Auflösung  ?


----------



## facehugger (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*



Tim_i5 schrieb:


> Hab meinen vorherigen Beitrag nochmal editiert. Weil der Preis mit der Graka zu hoch war, also die, die du zuerst genannt hast wäre auch vom Geld noch in meinem Budget.
> 
> Warum Langweilt sich die Graka bei der Auflösung  ?


Weil sie eher für die Full-HD-Auflösung "gemacht" wurde, soll heißen ihre Power reicht für die meisten Games in 1920x1080/1200. HW-Fresser wie Crysis/Metro2033 bilden die Ausnahme

Gruß


----------



## Tim_i5 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Hmm... Ich weiß nich in wie fern ich mir nen Neuen Bildschirm holen  möchte aber eher noch nicht... Ich hab eig. auch 2 von dennen.
So würde es jetzt aussehen, nur bei der Graka bin ich mir nicht so sicher^^
http://666kb.com/i/bueo9f8dkz3cbhyge.jpg
Ganz unten steht noch 700,80€^^


----------



## Fl0o0 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Passt doch so^^


----------



## facehugger (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*



Tim_i5 schrieb:


> Hmm... Ich weiß nich in wie fern ich mir nen Neuen Bildschirm holen  möchte aber eher noch nicht... Ich hab eig. auch 2 von dennen.
> So würde es jetzt aussehen, nur bei der Graka bin ich mir nicht so sicher^^
> http://666kb.com/i/bueo9f8dkz3cbhyge.jpg
> Ganz unten steht noch 700,80€^^


 Das kannst du so bestellen Und Graka-Power kann man eh nie genug haben

Gruß


----------



## Tim_i5 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ok, dann merk ich mir das so mal 
Jetzt noch ne Frage und zwar der Zusammenbau ?  Ich kann eig. soweit alles Graka einbauen RAM usw. aber beim CPU mache ich mir sorgen ob ich da nix kapput mache?


----------



## Fl0o0 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Das geht auch nicht wirklich schwer, schau dir mal ne Anleitung im Internet an und die Sache ist getan, denn viel kaputt machen kann da nicht mal HULK


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Dem Midgard könntest Du noch leisere LÜfter spendieren, die Serienlüfter sind recht laut, z.B: 2x Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder 2x Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm

Sonst prima Zusammenstellung


----------



## Tim_i5 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Okey, mache ich... odere gibts vlt. noch ein anderes Gehäuse wo ich ned extra Lüfter dazu kaufen muss^^ Die kosten zwar ned die Welt aber trotzdem 
Ansonsten würde der Warenkorb jetzt so aussehen, achja kann man ned vlt. noch irgendwo sparen, weil jetzt bin ich ja schon bisschen drüber raus geschoßen^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordac (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Hallo,

den Service Level Gold kannst du dir sparen und beim Netzteil würde auch das Cougar A 450W reichen.

Beim Mainboard wäre das ASRock H61M/U3S3 eine etwas günstigere Alternative, beim Gehäuse das Xigmatek Asgard samt einem Hecklüfter oder das Antec Three Hundred wenn du mehr Qualität möchtest und RAM reichen 4 GB von z.B. Kingston eigentlich gut aus.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Du könntest Dir  auch ein Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~55 oder  Lancool PC-K58 ~60  oder Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz ~70 mal anschauen.


----------



## Lordac (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Hallo,



Softy schrieb:


> Du könntest Dir auch ein Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~55 oder Lancool PC-K58 ~60 oder Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz ~70 mal anschauen.


aber er wollte doch sparen...!



Tim_i5 schrieb:


> ...achja kann man ned vlt. noch irgendwo sparen, weil jetzt bin ich ja schon bisschen drüber raus geschoßen.


 
Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*



Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber er wollte doch sparen...!



Deswegen habe ich auch Gehäuse mit leisen Lüftern verlinkt, denn die sind dann günstiger als das Midgard + 2x Enermax Lüfter  (außer das HAF912 vielleicht )


----------



## Lordac (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich auch Gehäuse mit leisen Lüftern verlinkt, denn die sind dann günstiger als das Midgard + 2x Enermax Lüfter (außer das HAF912 vielleicht )


Nun ja, das Three Hundred ist auch gut und günstiger als das T9, wirklich leise/gute Lüfter wird man aber von Werk aus im allgemeinen selten bekommen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Aber die Lüfter im Antec sind sehr laut, die im Sharkoon relativ leise (max. Drehzahl 1200 rpm), beide Gehäuse haben aber ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis  

"Leider macht Antec keinerlei Angaben über die tatsächlich anliegenden  Drehzahlen, doch für unseren Geschmack ist bereits die niedrigste  deutlich zu laut."

Quelle: Au-Ja! - Antec Three Hundred im Test - 5/7


----------



## Tim_i5 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Jetzt bin ich so hin und her gerissen 
Und hab kein Überblick mehr  Und die Graka kommt mir auch grad so OverPowered vor  aber die ist ja geil, ich schau jetzt noch mal über geizhals wo ich am billigsten komme.


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Beim Netzteil reicht ein XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Lordac (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Hi,



Softy schrieb:


> Aber die Lüfter im Antec sind sehr laut, die im Sharkoon relativ leise (max. Drehzahl 1200 rpm), beide Gehäuse haben aber ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis


wenn man das Asgard samt zwei Slip Stream und Entkopplern nimmt, kostet das bei VV-Computer ~ 45,- Euro, das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Tim_i5 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Okey, ich habs jetzt nochmal auf Geizhals zusammen gestellt also würds jetzt Praktisch so aussehen^^
->


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was bringen diese Entkoppler (EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle)


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Sieht sehr gut aus. Die Lüfterentkoppler verhindern Vibrationen, das System wird damit leiser 

Lüfter würde ich aber 2 Stück nehmen.

Vom Asgard gibt es mehrere Versionen, such Dir die schönste aus : Xigmatek Asgard I, II oder III


----------



## Tim_i5 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ich kann mich gerade nicht zwischen den Gehäusen entscheiden weiste  (warum ich immer so sein muss )
Mir gefällt keins so richtig und ich weis ned so worauf ich schauen sollte/soll^^


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

So langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus 

Hier noch 2: Cooler Master Elite 430 oder   Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz

Oder Du schaust mal hier: Gehäusefinder


----------



## Tim_i5 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Okey, Danke das Zalman Z9 gefällt mir gut^^
Dann würde es jetzt so aussehen 
(Wenn ich bei dem Gehäuse noch diese Lüfter brauche?)
Und das NT passt jetzt auch oder?

http://s7.directupload.net/images/110616/temp/ccv5l9fh.png
Sorry, falscher Link. 
Hier der neue ->  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ich habe leider keine Lupe, das verlinkte Bild ist winzig


----------



## Tim_i5 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Habs schon bemerkt und editiert^^


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Sieht super aus, das Netzteil ist auch ok. Beim Zalman Z9 Plus ist ja eine Lüftersteuerung dabei, da brauchst Du die extra Scythe Lüfter nicht.


----------



## Tim_i5 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Gut, dann nehme ich die raus und dann passt soweit alles. Bei dem CPU ist ja dann ne Wärmeleitpaste dabei oder? 
Nur leider ist bei dem Gehäuse -> Ohne Liefertermin also haben die das garned i-wie


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Beim boxed-Kühler ist ein Wärmeleitpad drauf, daher brauchst Du keine WLP. Wann das Gehäuse wieder lieferbar ist:  

Einen DVD-Brenner hast Du daheim rumliegen?


----------



## Tim_i5 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ja in meinem jetzigen PC drine^^ Ich hab schon mal reingeschaut da geht so ein schwarzes Kabel weg (kann man wenig mit anfangen ) und eins ans Mainboard fürn Strom, glaub ich.


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Wenn das Laufwerk einen Serial ATA Anschluss hat, dann passt es. Falls ATA/ATAPI, dann passt es nicht


----------



## Tim_i5 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Okey dann passts ist ein Serial ATA Anschluss.
Und wenn beim CPU schon eine Wärmeleitpaste drauf ist dann ist es ja eig. garnicht mehr so schwer oder?


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Geanu, einfach den Kühler (mit dem aufgebügelten Wärmeleiepad) draufsetzen und befestigen. Ist nicht schwer


----------



## Tim_i5 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Okey, dann passt ja jetzt soweit wirklich alles  Dann muss ich jetzt nurnoch das Geld auf mein Konto schaufeln^^ und dann bestellen. 
Achja ich hab wegen dem Gehäuse nochmal geschaut ich nehm jetzt doch das                                     ATX Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower o.NT. Da brauchte ich ja die extra Lüfter oder?


----------



## facehugger (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*



Tim_i5 schrieb:


> Dann muss ich jetzt nurnoch das Geld auf mein Konto schaufeln^^


Nö, du musst das Geld für den PC auf das Konto des Verkäufers/Anbieters schaufeln Sonst, klasse Rechenknecht! Hätte ich nicht besser machen können

Gruß


----------



## Tim_i5 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

 Aber erst brauch ich das Geld auf meinem Konto^^ Das ichs überweisen kann


----------



## facehugger (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*



Tim_i5 schrieb:


> Aber erst brauch ich das Geld auf meinem Konto^^ Das ichs überweisen kann


 Ahhhh, jetzt is alles klar Na dann ihr Scheinchen, flieeeegt

Gruß


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*



Tim_i5 schrieb:


> Okey, dann passt ja jetzt soweit wirklich alles  Dann muss ich jetzt nurnoch das Geld auf mein Konto schaufeln^^ und dann bestellen.
> Achja ich hab wegen dem Gehäuse nochmal geschaut ich nehm jetzt doch das ATX Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower o.NT. Da brauchte ich ja die extra Lüfter oder?



Fürs Midgard schaden 2 leise Lüfter nicht  Recht leise Lüfter hat werksseitig das Shrakoon T9 oder Lancool K58 (hier den hinteren Lüfter evtl. ans Mainboard anschließen und dann im BIOS drosseln).

Grüße


----------



## facehugger (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Wenn du das Miggard nimmst, dann ersetze die Serien-Luffis durch die schon erwähnten Enermax T.B. Silence. Oder du nimmst doch das Sharkoon T9, oder das Lancool K58 oder... Deine Entscheidung, wie immer...

Gruß


----------



## Tim_i5 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

 Ich kann mich grad echt ned entscheiden welches Gehäuse (manooo)
Das was mir am besten gefällt wäre ja das ATX Zalman Z9 Plus, jedoch gibts des nirgendswo.
Und bei den anderen ist's entweder zu schlicht oder es gefällt mir einfach allgemein nicht 
Also was den Rest angeht passt alles nur das Gehäuse bringt mich grad in Wahnsinn 

Edit: Was mir eig. auch noch wichtig ist, ist die laut stärke  aber die Hardware wird ned so laut sein oder? 
kommt dann aufs Gehäuse an... ?


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Die bis jetzt geplante Hardware ist schon recht leise, alles was Du noch brauchst, ist ein Gehäuse mit leisen Lüftern


----------



## Tim_i5 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ja^^ Ich schau jetzt gerade bei Caseking im Gehäusefinder nach^^
Von ne'm Bekannten wurde mir mal das Chieftec Mesh C01B empfohlen.


----------



## Tim_i5 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Soo, hab mich (glaub ich) jetzt entschieden das Xigmatek Midgard, mit den 2 Scythe Stream 120x120x25 Lüftern zunehmen.
Der Warenkorb bleibt jetzt hoffentlich so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Wenn Du noch ein 2. Päckchen Case-Spätzle nimmst, hast Du meinen Segen. Urbi@Orbi 

Preis/Leistungstechnisch 1a


----------



## Tim_i5 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ja, dachte ich mir schon wegen den extra Lüftern richtig ?


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Genau, pro Lüfter brauchst Du eine Packung à 4 Entkoppler


----------



## Tim_i5 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Macht das eig. viel aus, zwischen dem Intel i5 2400 und dem 2500 ? Weil in nem anderen Thread hast du den 2500 empfohlen^^
Achja und das mit übertakten hab ich mir auch grad nochmal durch'n Kopf gehen lassen, i-wie wäre das doch "Zukunftssicherer" wenn ich denn dann mal übertakte oder so?
Gibts da auch ne möglichkeit in meiner Preisklasse?


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Nein, den Unterschied zwischen i5-2400 und i5-2500 beträgt nur 200MHz und ist nicht spürbar, weil nur ein paar % Mehrleistung.

Wenn Du übertakten möchtest, bräuchtest Du einen K-Prozessor und ein P67 oder Z68-Board, sowie einen besseren CPU-Kühler z.B.

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~165
 Board: ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) ~95 oder  ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 ~100  
 Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ~35 oder  EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35 oder  Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 ~35


----------



## Tim_i5 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Hmm, Okey nur da bin ich über meinem Limit oder lässt sich das machen ? Also bei mir klappts gerade ned  Da muss ich aber wahrscheinlich ne andere Graka und weniger RAM nehmen oder?


----------



## der_knoben (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Was ist denn die aktuelle Konfig?


----------



## Tim_i5 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Intel i5 2400 4x3,1 Ghz
8GB Exeleram Black Sark DDR3 - 1333
1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3
64GB Crucial m4 SSD
ASRock 1155 H61M/U3S3
450W XFX PRO Core Editon ATX
2x EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle Lüfterbefestigung
Gigabyte GTX560 Ti Oc GDDR5 PCIe 1GB
2x Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25
ATX Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower (o. NT)


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Für die Auflösung ist eine GTX560 Ti oversized. Da reicht eine HD6850 oder HD6870 sehr gut aus, z.B. 1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 Eyefinity GDDR5 oder   1024MB Asus AMD HD6870 GDDR5

Günstiger, aber qualitativ nicht ganz so hochwertig wie das Midgard wäre ein Xigmatek Asgard I, II oder III ~30.

Oder ein Cooler Master Elite 430 ~40 oder Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~55

Mehr Sparpotential sehe ich da nicht


----------



## Lordac (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Hallo,

ich würde auch das Asgard nehmen wenn du sparen musst und auf die SSD kann man verzichten weil sie nicht zwingend notwendig ist, passende Grafikkarten hat dir Softy schon vorgeschlagen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Tim_i5 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ich glaube jetzzz habe ich mich entschieden (glauben heißt nicht wissen ) , aber ich bin mir schon sicher^^
->                                     1024MB Gigabyte GTX560 Ti OC GDDR5 PCIe
->                                     8GB Exceleram Black Sark DDR3-1333 DIMM 
-> ASRock 1155 H61M/U3S3 (µ/GBL/V/DDRIII)
->                                     1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 
->                                     Intel Core i5 2400 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX
-> 450W Cougar A450 80+ Bronze <- Das hab ich nochmal geändert, passt das?
->                                     Sharkoon T9 Value Red Edition ATX <- Bei dem bin ich mir jetzt sicher, brauch ich da Lüfter?
-> 64GB Crucial m4 SSD CT064M4SSD2 2.5"
_____________________________________________________
Gesamt (bei Mindfactory): ~ 680€

So gefällts mir jetzt ganz gut  Und die SSD ist auch noch drin, und auf die Graka wollt ich ned verzichten^^

Mfg Tim


----------



## Lordac (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Hallo,

in einem anderen Thread ist mir aufgefallen das ein Mainboard mit dem H67-Chipsatz (Softy hat das erwähnt) besser wäre wenn du eine SSD nimmst, das ASRock H67M wäre eine Möglichkeit.



> -> 450W Cougar A450 80+ Bronze <- Das hab ich nochmal geändert, passt das?


Dieses Netzteil habe ich dir auch schon vorgeschlagen: 





Lordac schrieb:


> ...beim Netzteil würde auch das Cougar A 450W reichen.


Nur weil ich weniger poste wie andere (ich arbeite regulär und habe auch noch andere Hobbys), heißt das nicht das ich mich nicht auch ein klein wenig auskenne...



> -> Sharkoon T9 Value Red Edition ATX <- Bei dem bin ich mir jetzt sicher, brauch ich da Lüfter?


Angeblich sollen die Lüfter relativ gut sein, im Fall der Fälle kannst du sie später aber immer noch tauschen falls sie dir zu laut sind.



> ...auf die Graka wollt ich ned verzichten.


Bei Grafikkarten ist es aber so das man nicht Leistung auf "Vorrat" kaufen sollte sondern das was man wirklich braucht, der Markt ist in diesem bereich extrem schnelllebig.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Tim_i5 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Wenn das mit dem Board so ist dann nehme ich das. Welchen Vorteil hat das dann, mit SSD usw. ?

Beim NT wollte ich nur nochmal auf Nummer sicher gehen^^ 

Wie soll ich das verstehen ? Die Leistung nicht auf Vorrat kaufen?  Weil vlt. kauf ich mir in einem Jahr nen größeren Bildschirm, weis ich aber noch ned.
Und die Graka ist doch besser als die von oben oder nicht?

Mfg Tim


----------



## Lordac (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Hallo,



> Wenn das mit dem Board so ist dann nehme ich das. Welchen Vorteil hat das dann, mit SSD usw. ?


beim H67-Chipsatz ist der SATA3-Controller im Chipsatz integriert was Vorteile bringt, beim H61-Chipsatz befindet sich der Controller extra auf dem Board.

Der Hauptunterschied ist, dass SATA3 bei H67 im Chipsatz integriert ist, bei H61 nicht. Daher benötigt der H61 Chipsatz einen extra Controller für SATA3.



> Wie soll ich das verstehen ? Die Leistung nicht auf Vorrat kaufen?  Weil vlt. kauf ich mir in einem Jahr nen größeren Bildschirm, weis ich aber noch ned.


Genau das ist der Punkt, mit der GTX560 Ti kaufst du eine Grafikkarte welche ideal für eine Auflösung von 1920x1080 ist, wenn du aber vielleicht erst in einem Jahr einen größeren Monitor kaufst, gibt es bis dahin längst bessere Grafikkarten.

Gruß

Lordac

P.S. Ja, die GTX560 Ti ist schneller als eine HD6850/6870.


----------



## Tim_i5 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Hmm, aber die Graka ist ja dann besser bei den Spielen oder nicht  , als wenn ich jetzt eine HD6870 kaufe  oder nicht?

Mal schnell Nebenbei  Ich hab mal wo gelesen das GTA 4 mit ATI Karten ned gänge ? Das stimmt aber ned oder, wäre ja völliger Quatsch...

Und wenn ich eine von oben bzw. eine andere nehmen soll kann ich dann auch die nehmen: *Klick* (Spiel dabei  ) 

Mfg Tim

PS: Macht's nen unterschied wenn ich 2x Bildschirme mit 1440x900 dran hängen habe, weil ich habe ja 2 davon.


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Das mit GTA4 ist Blödsinn, GTA4 ist sehr CPU-lastig, da reicht auch eine schwächere Grafikkarte. Mit meiner HD5850 läuft GTA4 hervorragend.

Die Sapphire Flex ist sehr gut und leise.

Wenn Du nur auf einem Monitor zockst, reicht die HD6870 sehr gut aus. Für 2 Monitore eher eine Nummer größer


----------



## Tim_i5 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Okey, ich weis nicht inwiefern mir 2 Bildschirmchen was bringen weil die meisten Spiele gehen ja eh nur auf einem.
Welche wäre dann die "Nummer Größer" wenn ich 2 Bildschirme dran hängen habe?

Und welche MoBo soll ich jetzt nehmen?


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Zocken auf 2 Bildschirmen ist nicht so toll, mich würde der Rahmen in der Mitte zu sehr stören. Falls Du das doch machen willst, wäre ein GTX560 Ti nicht verkehrt.

Da Du eine SSD nimmst, wäre das ASRock H67M, H67 (B3) minimal besser.


----------



## Lordac (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Hallo,



Tim_i5 schrieb:


> Hmm, aber die Graka ist ja dann besser bei den Spielen oder nicht  , als wenn ich jetzt eine HD6870 kaufe  oder nicht?


mehr als alles auf max. stellen kannst du nicht und bei einer geringen Auflösung hätte z.B. die GTX560 Ti Leistung "übrig" welche nicht genutzt werden kann.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Tim_i5 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Okey, also lieber mit einem Bildschirm -> Die hier? <-
Und das MoBo ASRock H67M, H67 (B3) ?

Mfg Tim


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Genau. Oder wenn Du auf das Spiel verzichten willst / kannst: ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5


----------



## Tim_i5 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Das ist schon das richtige oder? ASRock H67M B3
Sind die Grakas gleich gut oder würdest du ein bevorzugen? ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5 oder 1024MB Sapphire HD 6870 FleX GDDR5 PCIe DiRT3 Edition - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Mfg Tim


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ich würde die günstigere Graka nehmen, weil ich das Spiel nicht brauche  Beide sind leise, die nehmen sich nicht viel.

Board ist das Richtige


----------



## Tim_i5 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Juhu, Danke also so siehts jetzt wohl aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außer ihr habt noch was einzuwenden?


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Den Service Level Gold könntest Du rausnehmen, dann hast Du meinen Segen 

Schade, dass die Graka so teuer geworden ist, die war bis gestern bei ~135€  Vielleicht fällt die ja in den nächsten Tagen wieder, nur falls Du so lange warten kannst / willst.

Das XFX Core Pro 450 wäre noch etwas günstiger.

edit: sorry, hab mich vertan, Du hast ja die Version mit Dirt 3


----------



## Tim_i5 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ok, ich nehme das billigere von den NTs und warum kann ich das Level Gold rausnehmen ? das ist doch gut  oder nicht?


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Schon aus Prinzip. Dieses ich bin Kunde erster bzw. zweiter Klasse finde ich bescheuert und gehört boykottiert 

Hier sind die Einzelheiten: Service Level Gold -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center - Computer Shop - Hardware,. Dann kannst Du besser entscheiden.


----------



## der_knoben (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ich hab bei Mindfactory schon Reklamationen ohne Service Level Gold gemacht, und es ging immer fix. Von versenden bis neu bei mir hats auch nur 1 Woche gedauert, glaub sogar weniger. Von daher halte ich es auch für unnötig.


----------



## Tim_i5 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Okey, dann ohne Service Gold 
Aber der billige 8 GB ist gerade ned verfügbar.


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Dann könntest Du diesen nehmen:

8GB Exceleram Value DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

oder 

8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## Tim_i5 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ahh, gut ich hab den TeamGroup Elite schon gesucht hab ihn aber ned gefunden  Danke. Dann passt ja alles^^ Jetzt teoretisch nurnoch Mitternacht bestellen^^


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Jup, leider ist es fast jede Nacht so, dass kurz vor Mitternacht die Preise auf unerklärliche Weise etwas ansteigen  Wenn Du die Zeit hast, würde ich den Warenkorb ein paar Tage beobachten, da sind oft noch ein paar € Erparnis drin, wenn Du einen günstigen Moment erwischst


----------



## Tim_i5 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Jaa, bei dennen schwanken die Preise ja andauernd  Von dem MoBo ist nur noch 1 da, vlt. sollte ich jetzt schon bestellen? Weil wenn Mitternacht die Preise ehh hochgehen dann wäre das egal ob ich 10,99 versand zahl oder den draufschlag bei der Hardware habe oder?

Mfg Tim


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Bei vielen Versandhändlern schwanken die Preise ständig, weil sie bei geizhals.at & Co. möglichst weit oben gelistet sein wollen 

Wann Du am besten bestellst:


----------



## Tim_i5 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ja, mal schauen wann ich bestell ich beobachte das einfach mal vlt. bestell ich sogar schon heute Nacht...
Ich hab die Graka noch mal gewechselt auf die ohne dem Dirt3 da das Game laut Bewertung auf Amazon eh ******* sein soll 
Und ist ehh gespartes Geld 

Edit: Habe gerade noch bemerkt das ich noch etwas Geld übrig habe, deswegen hab ich jettz einfach den i5 2400 durch den 2500er ersetzt^^
Es würde jetzt so außen:
Intel Core i5 2500 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
1024MB Asus AMD HD6870 GDDR5 PCIe
8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9
450W XFX PRO450W Core Edition ATX
Sharkoon T9 Value Green Edition ATX
ASRock H67M B3
64GB Crucial m4 SSD CT064M4SSD2 2.5" 
1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 

PS: Wird ja eh passen, ich schreibs nur nochmal rein für den Überblick^^
Edit2: Mit der Graka kann ich dann schon alles auf Hoch zocken oder? 
Mfg Tim


----------



## Tim_i5 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ich hab nochmal eine Frage wegen der Graka bzw. den Bildschirm, wenn ich mir jetzt zu Weihnachten einfach nen 22" Bildschirm hole?
Welche Graka müsst ich mir dann holen?


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Wenn Du einen 22"er mit der Auflösung 1680x1050 kaufst, dann reicht die HD6870 immer noch sehr gut aus. Wenn Du FullHD haben möchtest (was imo überbewertet wird und erst ab 23" Sinn macht), solltest Du eine GTX560 Ti oder HD6950 oder H5870 nehmen. Bis Weihnachten soll aber bereits die AMD Southern Islands HD7xxx Serie draußen sein.


----------



## Tim_i5 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ja, ich hab gerade nochmal mit meinem Bro bisschen überarbeitet es würde jetzt so aussehen 
1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 
Sharkoon T9 Value Green Edition ATX
8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 
Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
ASRock P67 PRO3 B3 (16x/DDR3/SATA3
1024MB Gigabyte GTX560 Ti OC GDDR5 PCIe
520W Antec High Current Gamer ATX23

Mit OC bin ich dann auch einfach Zukunftssicherer^^

Mfg Tim


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Sieht prima aus. Einen besseren Kühler fürs OC kannst Du später nachrüsten, aber dann ist je nach Kühler und Gehäuse ein erneuter Ausbau des Mainboards notwendig, also eine 2. Bastelstunde angesagt. 

Sieht prima aus


----------



## Lordac (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Hallo,

wenn man sich die Option OC offen hält, würde ich sofort einen passenden Kühler dazu kaufen.

Die Grafikkarte finde ich nach wie vor eine Nummer zu groß, aber das liegt natürlich bei dir/euch, der Rest sieht gut aus!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Tim_i5 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ok. Dann nehm ich den                                     Scythe Mugen 2 REV B AMD und Intel S754, gleich mit, ich habe kein Bock dann nochmal das MoBo für den Kühler raus zu bauen^^ 
Mein Bruder hat gerade gesagt das manche NTs nicht für den Einbau unten geeignet sind wegen Kabellänge und so^^ 
Sollte aber gehen oder, weil bei dem Gehäuse wäre das NT ja unten...


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Das funktioniert schon mit dem Netzteil. Selbst ein vernünftiges Kabelmanagment sollte da drin sein. Nur das 4pin- bzw. 8pin- Stromkabel für das Board ist oft zu kurz, um es hinter dem Board zu verlegen, das müsst ihr dann halt auf der Vorderseite verlegen, oder ein Verlängerungskabel benutzen.


----------



## Tim_i5 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Okey, wird dann schon klappen  Die SSD hab ich erstmal weggelassen die werd ich mir vlt. später noch anlegen.


----------



## Tim_i5 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Nochmal eine Frage wegen dem CPU und dem Kühler, auf dem Mugen 2 ist ja dann keine Wärmeleitpaste drauf oder?
Muss ich da noch eine extra bestellen? Weil beim Boxed ist die ja auf dem Kühler drauf...

Mfg Tim


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Beim Mugen2 ist eine WLP mit im Lieferumfang, die musst Du nicht extra bestellen.


----------



## Tim_i5 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

So, ich krame mein Thema nochmal raus, da ich nicht nochmal ein neues aufmachen möchte 
Da ich ja so entscheidungsfreudig bin *ironie* hab ich mir über das ganze erstmal gedanken gemacht, und mich hier nochmal bisschen umgeschaut 

Hier erstmal die Zusammenstellung:
Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)
ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI)
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) (SCMG-2100)
be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-480W/BN161)
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (E30115B)

Das würde passen oder?

Noch ein paar Fragen wegen einem Gehäuse 
Das ATX Zalman Z9 Plus oder Zalman Z9 ATX ?
Das Plus gibts nur bei Caseking woanders habe ich es nichtmehr gefunden, das Plus hat eine Lüftersteuerung und eine Temperaturmessung, das ohne dem Plus hat keine Lüftersteuerung und keine Temperaturmessung ist dafür aber auch etwas billiger 
-> Meine Frage wäre noch, geht der "Schnick-Schnack" wie die Lüftersteuerung usw. nicht irgendwann mal kapput, ich meine das sind ja wieder extra Verschleißteile, oder?

Mfg Tim 

PS: Sorry, das ich immer tausendmal neuanfange und was verändere, obwohl wir eigentlich schon Fertig waren  
Ich will nur keinen Fehler machen


----------



## Softy (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Irgendwann geht alles kaputt  Aber für den überschaubaren Mehrpreis würde ich zum Zalman Z9 Plus greifen. Klar braucht man nicht unbedingt eine Lüftersteuerung und Temperaturanzeige, aber sind schon nice-to-have Sachen 

Die Zusammenstellung sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## Tim_i5 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Gut, dann bleibts bei der Hardware so 

Und noch eine Frage die mir eigentlich noch wichtig war, was würde sich mehr Lohnen  
Jetzt kaufen und Weihnachten einen z.b. 24" Full HD zu kaufen?
Oder lieber auf den Bulldozer und die HD7000 Serie zu warten?

MfG Tim


----------



## Softy (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Wenn Du warten kannst, warte  

Du könntest Dir jetzt eine günstigere Grafikkarte wie die HD6870 oder HD6850 zu dem o.g. System kaufen, denn die reicht für Deine jetzige Auflösung sehr gut aus. Wenn Du Dir dann Ende des Jahres einen 24" FullHD Monitor kaufst, verkaufst Du die Grafikkarte und holst Dir eine dann vermutlich erhältliche HD7xxx.

Leistung auf Vorrat bei Pixelschleudern lohnt sich nicht


----------



## Tim_i5 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Hmm, okey dann wäre es doch fast besser wenn ich warten würde oder?
Denn vlt. kann ich dann was besseres fürs selbe Geld bekommen bzw. noch mehr sparen 

Und so lange ist es doch nicht mehr bis zum Bulldozer und der 7xxx oder? 

MfG Tim


----------



## Softy (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ich kann Dir nur sagen wie ich es mache. Ich rüste auf, sobald mich die Geschwindigkeit des Rechners nervt oder Games anfangen zu ruckeln. Da ich nicht weiß, was Du im Moment für einen PC hast, kann ich Dir da auch keinen Rat geben.

Wann der BD jetzt kommt, und wann er dann auch tatsächlich verfügbar sein soll   Die HD7xxx Serie soll so zum Jahreswechsel kommen.


----------



## Tim_i5 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Okey  Achja mein PC sieht so aus  

AMD 64 X2 Dual Core 4000+ 2,1Ghz
3GB Ram (DDR2 soweit ich weiß)
Club 9500GT 512MB Graka
Windows 7 Pro 64bit 

Ja das war's der Rest ist so Standart "Müll" von Acer 

MfG Tim

Edit: Achja und er Summt wie ein keine Ahnung was aber es ist Laut und allein das nervt, das ist manchmal Ohrenbetäuben


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

So viel reißt der nicht mehr. Mit SandyBridge machst Du aber imo nichts falsch und die CPU-Leistung sollte für die nächsten paar Jahre gut ausreichen (sagt meine Kristallkugel ). Ob der Bulldozer SandyBridge platt macht:  Aber selbst wenn, wird AMD die Preise entsprechend hoch ansetzen.

Hast Du den Rechner mal gereinigt? Wenn sich da sehr viel Staub ansammelt und die Kühllammellen verstopft, müssen die Lüfter entsprechend höher drehen und es wird laut.


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*



Tim_i5 schrieb:


> Edit: Achja und er Summt wie ein keine Ahnung was aber es ist Laut und allein das nervt, das ist manchmal Ohrenbetäuben


 Versuch das "Summen" mal näher einzuordnen. Es gibt summende Lüfter (die nunmal dank ihres Lagers summen) und es gibt summende Festplatten


----------



## facehugger (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

MannoMann, die ganzen schönen Empfehlungen und dann will der TE doch (noch) nicht kaufen Frag hier einfach noch einmal nach, wenn Bulli und AMD`s 7000?er draußen sind und du dir wirklich einen neuen Rechenknecht zulegen willst...

Gruß


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Warten kann man immer! Wenn jemand heute sagt, er warte auf Bulldozer, will er einfach noch nicht so wirklich wechseln


----------



## Tim_i5 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Also eigentlich ist es ja so, dass ich nicht richtig weiß was ich machen soll wegen dem Bildschirm  Ich meine wenn ich mir erst Weihnachten einen neuen Bildi hole, dann gibts bis dahin doch wieder bessere Grakas usw. und wenn ich mir jetzt eine Graka kaufe die für Full-HD und z.b. 24" ausgelegt ist, dann habe ich ja die Leistung umsonst gekauft weil ich ja bis dahin noch meinen Bildschirm mit 1440x900 habe. 

Was mir noch einfällt wäre wenn ich mir in die 700€ noch nen Bildschirm mit nehme aber dann siehts bei CPU usw. schlechter aus, bei dem Geld ...


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ganz einfache Sache: Wenn du heute schon deine Spiele nicht flüssig spielen kannst, rüstest du auf. Wenn nicht, wartest du!


----------



## Tim_i5 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Könnt ichs auch so machen das ich mir auch noch nen Bildschirm dazu kaufe, geht das bei 700€ ? 

Und meine Spiele ruckeln schon und manchmal könnte ich mich echt aufregen das die alte Schachtel unter meinem Tisch mal wieder gar nix macht 

Mfg Tim


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ja, das geht schon. Aber dann solltest Du das optionale Übertakten weglassen


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ja, nen Bildschirm gibt es (empfehlenswerte Modelle) für 120-140€. Sähe so aus:


CPU: Intel Core i5-2400 (~140€)
GraKa: Asus ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI oder Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC (~185€)
Board: mATX: MSI H61M-E33 (~50€) bzw. Asrock H61M/U3S3 (~60€, incl. USB 3.0 u. Sata III) ATX: Gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3 bzw. MSI PH67A-C43(~80€)
Ram: 2x4GB DDR3-1333 z.B. von Excelram (~55€) oder 2x2GB DDR3-1333 z.B. von G.Skill oder GeIL (~30€)
HDD: WD Caviar Black (0,5, 1, 1,5, 2 TB) bzw. Samsung Spinpoint F3 (0,5, 1 TB) (~30-110€)
Laufwerk: LiteOn iHAS324 (~20€, DVD), LG CH10LS20 (~50€, BR lesen), LG BH10LS30 (~75€, BR schreiben)
Netzteil: Antec HCG-520 (~60€) oder XFX Core Edition Pro 450W (~40€) oder FSP Aurum 500W
Gehäuse: Lancool Dragonlord oder  oder CM HAF 922 oder CM 690 oder CM 430 Elite oder Xigmatek Asgard/Midgard oder Sharkoon T9  oder selbst aussuchen (Cooler Master, Lian Li, Lancool, NZXT, Antec, Xigmatek, Enermax, Aerocool)
SSD (optional!): Crucial m4 (64GB, 128GB)

HDD-Entkoppler: Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3 (~6€)
Gehäuselüfter: Enermax T.B. Silence (12cm) (~5€) bzw. in rot oder blau oder 14cm (Anzahl hängt vom Gehäuse ab)

Momentan sehr zu empfehlen in der 24"-Klasse und 130€ günstig ist der Samsung Syncmaster B2430L. 15ms Reaktionszeit sind nicht überragend aber ausreichend, Schlieren sind kaum sichtbar (selbst sehr gute Monitore zeigen Schlieren!), Corona (helle Kreise) hast du nicht, 7ms Inputlag nehmen selbst Profispieler nicht wahr. Nachteile sind bis zu 19% Helligkeitsabweichung von der Mitte zum Rand und nur befriedigende Interpolation (Herunterrechnen auf geringe Auflösungen), dafür hast du gute bis sehr gute Farben.


EDIT: Ja, ich weil jetzt, wie ich keine Doppelposts kriege


----------



## Tim_i5 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ich werde es jetzt so machen, ich kauf mir das jetzt so:

Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
8GB Exceleram Black Sark DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
ASRock P67 PRO3 B3 (16x/DDR3/SATA3
Scythe Mugen 2 REV B AMD und Intel S754, 
1024MB Gigabyte GTX560 Ti OC GDDR5 PCIe
1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 
ATX CoolerMaster CM 690 II Lite Midi Tower 
520W Antec High Current Gamer ATX23

Und Weihnachten hole ich mir einfach noch einen 24" Full-HD und Fertig 

MfG Tim 

PS: Kann man vlt. noch um paar Euro sparen da mich das Gehäuse jetzt wieder mehr kostet


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Die Preisschwankungen sind normal. Am besten beobachtest Du die Preise eine Weile, und schlägst in einem günstigen Moment zu. Wenn Du zwischen 0h und 6h bestellst, fallen bei mindfactory die Verstandkosten weg. Auf unerklärliche Weise steigen aber kurz vor Mitternacht die Preise meistens an


----------



## nickname. (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

abgesehen vomsparen würde ich dir optional eine asus 560 ti und 8gb von 
teamgroup elite (1€ billiger und lebenslange grantie ) empfehlen


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Wenn man nicht mehr als 20 Produkte kauft, ists dann aber trotzdem noch günstiger


----------



## Tim_i5 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Okey, Danke dann mach ich das so  Nur noch eine letzte Frage  Ich habe gerade gelesen das die Graka (                                    1024MB Gigabyte GTX560 Ti OC GDDR5 PCIe ) Unter last ziemlich laut sein soll  Stimmt das?


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*



Tim_i5 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade gelesen das die Graka (                                    1024MB Gigabyte GTX560 Ti OC GDDR5 PCIe ) Unter last ziemlich laut sein soll  Stimmt das?



Wenn Du die Lüfter auf 100% stellst: Ja

Beim Zocken: Nein


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Lüfter auf 100% stellst: Ja
> 
> Beim Zocken: Nein


 So isses  Die Karte ist nicht laut, wenn du den Lüfter so lässt, wie er eingestellt ist!


----------



## Tim_i5 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Gut, dann passt's ja  Dann Danke ich euch erstmal  Und hoffe das ich mich ned wieder umentscheide  

Ich lass euch wissen ob alles geklappt hat


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Mach das. Feedback ist hier immer gern gesehen


----------



## Tim_i5 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Nochmal eine Frage die mir noch eingefallen ist 
Kann ich damit dann auch den XP Modus von Win7 Pro verwenden?
Und reicht die Leistung vom Netzteil wirklich aus (520W) ? 

Mfg Tim


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Der XP-Modus von Windows7 taugt nichts, soweit ich weiß.

Das Netzteil reicht locker für jede Single-GPU-Lösung aus. Selbst für eine GTX580


----------



## Tim_i5 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Okey, dann passts ja 

Board: ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) ~95 oder ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 ~100 

Darf ich nochmal fragen welches von den beiden ihr mehr empfehlt ?


----------



## Lordac (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Hallo,

mit beiden machst du nichts falsch, wenn dich die ~ 5,- Euro Aufpreis zum Z68 nicht stören und es genügend Anschlüsse hat die du brauchst (ich habe sie nicht verglichen), dann würde ich das Z68 nehmen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Mit dem Z68 kannst Du v.a. die IGP der CPU nutzen, falls Deine Grafikkarte mal kaputt gehen sollte. Die anderen Features (SSD-Chaching, Lucid Virtu etc. halte ich für Blödsinn)


----------



## Tim_i5 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Naja, danke für eure Tipps  Ich nehme trotzdem das P67 da es sehr gute Bewertung bei Mindfactory hat  Und wenn meine Graka mal abkratzen sollte, was ich nicht befürchte  Dann hab ich pech gehabt.

MfG Tim


----------



## Tim_i5 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Achja, was mir noch wichtig ist/wäre, ist das alles auch schön Leise  

MfG Tim 

PS: Ich glaub ich hab das schonmal gefragt aber ich frag vorsichtshalbar nochmal.


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Der Rechner sollte recht leise sein. Die Gehäuselüfter würde ich am Board anschließen und so im BIOS runterregeln. Die Festplattengeräusche kannst Du z.B. mit einem Sharkoon Vibe-Fixer I, II, III oder Pro oder Innovatek InnoVIBE Rev 2 HDD-Entkoppelung oder Xilence Festplattenkühler, passiv, geschlossen reduzieren.


----------



## Tim_i5 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Also ich muss jetzt leider feststellen das ich meinen Gürtel enger schnallen muss  da ich nunmal auch noch Schüler bin und mit den 700€ + was das mit dem OC-System kosten würde nicht hinkomme. Ich glaube ich werde das OC weglassen, weil ich einfach kein "Geldscheißer"  bin, sorry musste sein 

Ich bin gerade dabei was zusammen zustellen, so siehts aus:
Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I52400) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
MSI PH67A-C43: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster (RC-692-KWN3) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Gut, so würde es jetzt ausschauen  Wie ich andauerend meine Sachen ändere, Sorry bin schon immer so 
Gibts da noch was zu verbessern? 

MfG Tim 

PS: Hab den Preis noch nicht angeschaut also kann sein das noch bissle was drin ist.


----------



## nickname. (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

kein problem 

als mainboard: ASRock H61iCafe, H61 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
grafikkartenalternativen: ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (90-C1CQ90-L0UAY0YZ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland oder HIS Radeon HD 6950 IceQ X Turbo, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (H695QNT1G2M) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

der rest ist top


----------



## Lordac (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Hallo,

beim Mainboard könntest du mit dem ASRock H67M noch mehr sparen, beim RAM würden auch 4 GB von z.B. Kingston reichen, mit dem XFX Core Edition PRO 450W könnte man den Preis des Netzteiles senken, als Gehäuse wäre auch das Cooler Master Elite 430 geeignet und bei der Festplatte könnten 500 GB auch reichen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Tim_i5 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Cool, Danke  

So siehts aus, da hab ich jetzt aber noch preisliches Pflaster  -> Meine Wunschliste | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ehm, eine Frage wegen dem MoBo, bei dem Board ist ein alter Anschluss der Lila ist der ist doch nur für die Tasterturen gedacht, weil ich noch eine alte Maus habe die einen grünen Stecker hat.


----------



## Lordac (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Hallo,

du musst die Wunschliste erste freigeben damit wir sie sehen können, oder du listest hier noch einmal alles auf.

Manche Mainboards haben nur noch einen PS/2-Anschluss der i.d.R. für die Tastatur ist, es gibt aber auch Adapter für USB womit man eine ältere Maus noch nutzen kann.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Tim_i5 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Zum Mainboard/Maus -> Okey ich glaube dann bestelle ich mir lieber eine neue Maus dazu, das ist jetzt schon drin, so wie ihr jetzt den Preis gesenkt habt 
Könnt ihr mir da eine Empfehlen ?

Hier nochmal die Wunschliste ->

*Prozessor *
Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I52400)
*Board*
ASRock H67M, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
*Graka*
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI)
*Ram*
Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G)
*FestPlatte*
Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)
*NT*
XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450S-XXB9)
*Häuslein*
Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster (RC-692-KWN3)

Ich weiß leider nicht wo ich die Liste veröffentlichen kann, deswegen hab ichs so gepostet.
*Edit -> Habs gefunden ->* http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-163079

MfG Tim 

PS: Beim Ram sollte ich eher zu 8GB greifen, da die Preise eh so "Low" sind, oder?


----------



## Lordac (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Hallo,

das sieht gut aus , 8 GB RAM braucht man im Moment noch nicht, wenn es dir aber den Aufpreis wert ist dann nimm ihn.

Die Logitech MX 518 ist eine sehr solide Maus, mit der macht man meiner Meinung (auch ohne sie vorher in der Hand gehabt zu haben) nicht falsch.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## huntertech (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Es ist (je nach Betrachter) schon leise. Mit einer manuellen Lüfterregelung (GraKa, CPU, Gehäuse) und einer entkopplung der Festplatte, lässt sich aber noch, vor allem im Leerlauf noch einiges raushonen. Entkoppler: Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3 (~6€). Als Lüftersteuerung soll die Kaze Master Pro sehr gut sein.


----------



## Tim_i5 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Okey, Danke euch ich habs jetzt so bei Mindfactory für ~636€ im Warenkorb.
| Geizhals.at Deutschland

MfG Tim


----------



## huntertech (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Du musst die Liste freigeben


----------



## Tim_i5 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ups, Sorry habe ich vergessen  Hier nochmal Kopie von Meine Wunschliste 26.06.2011, 20:25 | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Sieht sehr gut aus  Kannst Du so bestellen.


----------



## facehugger (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Urbi et Orbi! Und ab damit

Gruß


----------



## Tim_i5 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Gut  Ehm, was mir noch einfällt  Die Boxed Lüfter sind die Leise, und gut? 
Und kann ich auch den normalen 2500 Intel i5 nehmen der hat 200Mhz mehr  

MfG Tim


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Der boxed Kühler ist ausreichend und sehr leise.

Den i5-2500 kannst Du schon nehmen, aber einen Unterschied zum i5-2400 wirst Du nicht merken (nur messbar). Wenn dem i5-2400 die Luft mal ausgehen sollte, reißt der i5-2500 dann auch nichts mehr


----------



## Tim_i5 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Achso okey  Dann mach ichs mit dem 2400er und Boxed Lüfter  WLP ist ja auf dem Boxed drauf (so ein Pad).


----------



## huntertech (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Super, Wunschliste  Würde aber auch bein 2400 bleiben.


----------



## Micha77 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Der Boxed Kühler ist supa,Nutze den auch


----------



## Tim_i5 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Okey, Super  Was mir noch eingefallen ist, ist ob das MoBo auch genug Stecker für die Lüfter vom Gehäuse hat, oder steckt man die irgendwie ans NT

MfG Tim


----------



## huntertech (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Sowas kannst du auch selbst rausfinden, Google ist dein Freund und die Herstellerseiten wissen sowas auch 

Kannst die auch (ungeregelt) ans NT hängen, einfach alle an einen (meist bieliegenden) Adapter zu 4-Pin Molex und aneinanderhängen und ran ans NT.


----------



## Lordac (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Hallo,



Tim_i5 schrieb:


> Was mir noch eingefallen ist, ist ob das MoBo auch genug Stecker für die Lüfter vom Gehäuse hat, oder steckt man die irgendwie ans NT?


ich kann deine Liste leider nicht öffnen bzw. es geht nur ein leeres Geizhals-Fenster auf; falls du aber zu viele Lüfter für enstprechende Anschlüsse hast, kann man auch zwei Lüfter über ein Y-Kabel an einem Anschluss anstecken.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Tim_i5 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ach mist ich vergesse das immer mit dem Freigeben sorry hier nochmal ->  Wunschliste vom 27.06.2011, 17:00 | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Lordac (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Hi,

das Mainboard hat zwei Lüfteranschlüsse und das Gehäuse standardmäßig nur zwei verbaut, du hast also kein Problem sie anzuschließen!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Tim_i5 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Wunderbar, Danke Lordac  
Da ich noch 50 bis 60 Euronen übrig habe...
Was könnte ich mir noch dafür "gönnen" oder sollte ich mir das Geld lieber sparen (weils dafür nix anständiges oder so mehr gibt)?


----------



## Lordac (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Hallo,

im Grunde ist alles drin was du brauchst, wenn dir eine Maus ohne Kabel lieber wäre, könntest du z.B. die Logitech Performance Mouse MX statt der MX 518 nehmen, oder beim Netzteil das Straight Power E8 CM 480W wenn du Wert auf Kabelmanagement legst, oder für das Gehäuse bessere Lüfter wie z.B. Silent Wings USC...

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Tim_i5 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Also ich glaube ich lasse es so, die MX 518 gefällt mir persönlich besser, das Straight Power E8 CM 480W treibt den Preis jetzt doch schon sehr hoch  Und die Lüfter des Gehäuses sollen laut Bewertung recht Leise sein. Ist den das 450W XFX PRO450W Core Edition ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software auch recht Leise ?

Und mir fällt noch ein das ich ein Headset (also mit Mikro ) brauche da meins abgekrazt ist, könnt ihr mir da vlt. noch eins Empfehlen?

MfG Tim


----------



## Lordac (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Hi,

zum XFX kann ich leider nichts sagen da ich keinen Test gelesen habe, aber dem Tenor im Forum nach soll es gut sein, unter Volllast wird es sicher aber etwas lauter, dort bewegt es sich im Normalfall aber nicht.

Folgende Headsetzs kannst du dir mal anschauen: Speed-Link Medusa NX Stereo (P/L-Tipp), Logitech G35, SteelSeries SteelSound 7H USB oder beyerdynamic MMX 300 , ich selbst habe das Sennheiser PC 151 und bin damit recht zufrieden.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## huntertech (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

 Verdammt, wir hatten hier letztens ein 50€-Ohrwärmerpärchen zur Diskussion... 

Ich glaube, es waren die hier, die ganz gut sein sollen: AKG K 530 | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Tim_i5 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Gut, Danke dir das mit dem Headset lasse ich wohl noch lieber  Und ich habe jetzt das NT doch durch das Straight Power E8 CM 480W ersetzt  Die Leistung reicht ja oder?

MfG Tim


----------



## huntertech (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

480W reicht für alles mit maximal einer GPU


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juni 2011)

So siehts aus. Zudem du dir bei Netzteilen dieser Qualität sicher sein kannst, dass sie selbst bei starker Belastung zuverlässig laufen.


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*



Tim_i5 schrieb:


> Gut, Danke dir das mit dem Headset lasse ich wohl noch lieber  Und ich habe jetzt das NT doch durch das Straight Power E8 CM 480W ersetzt  Die Leistung reicht ja oder?
> 
> MfG Tim


 
Mit dem Netzteil hätte ich keine Bedenken, selbst eine GTX580 damit zu befeuern.


----------



## huntertech (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Mit dem Netzteil hätte ich keine Bedenken, selbst eine GTX580 damit zu befeuern.


 Ich würde auch noch 2 befeuern... ohne CPU


----------



## Tim_i5 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

 Okey, also jetzt kommt mal wieder ne Packende Story 
Ich komme Heim essen, Computer Lüfter reinigen, bisschen umstellen, will anmachen dann kommt auf dem Monitor kein Signal! 
Ewig rumprobiert, dann habe ich mir gedacht das es vlt. am Ram liegt flup ich hab mein 2 GB Ram Dings da raus genommen und schon geht die Kiste an :o 
Jetzt habe ich nur noch 1 GB Ram 
Kann das wirklich am Ram liegen, vlt war er nicht richtig drin, soll ich nochmal ausmachen und versuchen ihn einzustecken?
Und wie kann ich meinen CPU Lüfter runterriegeln?

MfG Tim


----------



## huntertech (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Steck ihn einfach wieder ein und versuch es nochmal. Wenn es nicht geht, versuch mal andere Ram-Bänke.

Den CPU-Lüfter regelst du (sofern denn am CPU_Fan-Anschluss des MoBo angeschlossen) im BIOS.


----------



## Tim_i5 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Okey, ich hab den Ram auf einer anderen Ram Bank eingesteckt jetzt gehts wieder  Also steckte der Ram entweder nicht richtig, oder die Ram Bank ist echt defekt  Das war woll Zeichen genug das ich mir nen PC kaufen soll 

Ja soweit ich das gesehen habe ist der Lüfter vom CPU am CPU_Fan angeschlossen.
Wo genau muss ich da rein gehen? am Start Entf Drücken und dann, also ned genau wie heißt die Einstellung ?

MfG Tim


----------



## huntertech (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Das weiß ich doch nicht, wie die in deinem BIOS heißt, hat aber höchstwahrscheinlich "FAN" im Namen, ggf. noch Control und oft noch die passenden Unteroptionen (Min. FAN_Speed, Max. FAN_Speed, Profile wie z.B. Silent).


----------



## Tim_i5 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Okey  Dann probiere ich das mal, hoffentlich mache ich nichts kapput


----------



## huntertech (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Machst du schon nicht, solange die Lüftersteuerung auch wirklich noch regelt und nicht bei 400rpm festsitzt


----------



## Tim_i5 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

So ich hab alles durchgeschaut, nur leider kann ich nicht drauf zugreifen - auf die Einstellung für den Lüfter 
Aber eig. auch egal ich werde mir bald den PC bestellen also von dem her 

MfG Tim


----------



## huntertech (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

(Bei Fertig-PCs geht das übrigens nicht)


----------



## Tim_i5 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

 Dachte ich schon weil ich das hier auch mal irgendwo gelesen habe und da das ein Acer Extensa 210 mit nachgerüsteten 2GB Ram und einer nachgerüsteten 9500GT ist, kanns ja nicht gehen. Der Ram ist noch DDR2 667Mhz glaub ich  

Naja ich glaube echt das wird Zeit einen neuen PC zu kaufen 

MfG Tim


----------



## huntertech (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Konfigurationen müsstest du ja mittlerweile genug haben


----------



## Tim_i5 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ja klar  Aber die Entscheidung habe ich immer noch nicht 

Sind die gleich gut ->                                     1024MB Sapphire HD 6870 FleX GDDR5 PCIe oder 1024MB Gigabyte GTX560 Ti OC GDDR5 PCIe ? 

MfG Tim


----------



## huntertech (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Erste müsste zumindest, zweitere ist gut.


----------



## Tim_i5 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ja ich frag nurnochmal weil bei Mindfactory die Preise komischerweise stark gestiegen sind, okey bei der Gigabyte GTX560 Ti Oc nicht soo, aber die ähnliche Karte von Asus ist heute von ~186€ auf ~222€ Sonderpreis gestiegen 

MfG Tim


----------



## huntertech (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

MF ändert die Preise minütlich


----------



## Tim_i5 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Ja das ist echt Krass  Aber ich versteh das gerade trotzdem nicht 

Würde es sich eigentlich mehr lohnen doch den 2500K, also ein übertakter System zu kaufen? 
Oder ist es dann auch schon zu spät wenn der 2400er nix mehr taugt das der 2500K auch nicht mehr viel reist?

MfG Tim


----------



## huntertech (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-PC max. 700€*

Wenn der 2500k regulär den Geist aufgibt, kannst du relativ schnell immernoch auf rund 4GHz übertakten. Das sind immernoch (je nachdem, wie weit du kommst) 25% mehr ohne Spannungserhöhung. Dafür musst du jetzt mehr für dein Board bezahlen, die CPU ist teurer und einen großen CPU-Kühler brauchst du ja auch noch, macht zusammen 70€. Ob du das willst, ist deine Entscheidung. Rechne es einfach mal in FPS um: Angenommen das Spiel macht schon einen unruhigen Eindruck (30FPS). Jetzt könntest du (solange die GraKa in der Zwischenzeit erneuert wurde), die Bildrate immernoch auf rund 37,5FPS steigern. Alle anderen Fälle (20FPS, 40FPS, ...) ziehen kaum einen sinnvollen Nutzen, entweder sie ruckeln immernoch oder sowieso nicht.


----------

